# Any Colby Kennels



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Look to find colby females. any one know of any kennels that have them.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

the source http://www.colbypitbull.com/


----------



## pitterpatter (May 10, 2008)

Good luck finding you a Colby girl. As I posted in another area for me the Colby family price is out of my range as an average person with and an average salary. This bloodline is what some would consider rare. I have been looking for one for 3 years male or female. I love the look of the Colby dog, the height, weight, shape of head, size of head, everything about the Colby is what I love about the American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks, we actually finally found our girl. Took over a year but we got her...... Glad we did not have your wait. I think we would have given up too. You are right about the Colby family being pricey. That is why we don't have one from them. We don't know many average people either like ourselves that can afford to pay that kind of money for dogs either. We wish you well in your search.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

how much are they asking for their pups?


----------

